# My little shop



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi i throught it was about time i posted some pics of my play area. So after 3 hours of cleaning and finding new homes for some stuff and finding stuff i forgot i had i took some pics. Here they are.

































The last photo is the shop foreman and the boss.


----------



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

Here are some photos of stuff i have made.








Here are some extras for the lathe









Here is my cart i use with my lathe


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice! I enjoy seeing other's shops. How do you keep it so nice and neat?


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice looking shop!!
How about a work in progress on the beam engine??

I thought i recognized some of the stands you have in your shop so i checked your location!
Another one from Ontario!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## bronson (Feb 4, 2012)

Well i cleaned the shop just for the pictures it was a mess from builting the tooling plate for my mill and i used a fly cutter those things make the biggest mess. 

Andrew thanks. A work in progress would be boring i have been working on and off on that thing for a year. Everytime i go to built something i needed a tool so i stopped builting engines and i am just builting new tooling. I just finished putting a new motor on the lathe too, so now i can do some threading because i now have reverse. If you are in orangeville any time just drop by.

Bronson


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 5, 2012)

Now thats what I call neat and tidy. It must be a pleasure to work in it. You've made me feel guilty. Gonna start my clean up tomorro :big:


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Feb 5, 2012)

You have a great little shop there  , love to pics of the foreman and boss hehe, they look happy to be helping out!

Regards,

  Will


----------



## bronson (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys i do enjoy my shop a lot when i have the time, now that the kids are a little older it is easier. My kids only come down for clean up they don't like the noise and when they help me clean up i can't find anything.lol Can't wait till they are old enough to enjoy the shop with me. Thanks again guys.

Bronson


----------



## steamer (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice looking SB Bronson!  Hope mine looks that nice when I'm done!

Dave


----------



## bronson (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks steamer. I have been following your thread with great interest, iam glad you found half nuts for yours but i wanted to see you rebuild them. ;D

Bronson


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Bronson!
Will let you know if i am up in your area anytime!
The same goes for you if you find yourself down this way!

I have to agree, the shop is way to clean!!
Almost like mine today. I am tired of cleaning, moving and reorganising.
Have to get ready for the new mill next weekend! ;D

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Feb 5, 2012)

bronson  said:
			
		

> Thanks steamer. I have been following your thread with great interest, iam glad you found half nuts for yours but i wanted to see you rebuild them. ;D
> 
> Bronson



Alright...Alright.....I'll rebuild the pair I have.....but let me get some things done first!..... ;D


----------



## bronson (Feb 5, 2012)

No pressure tomorrow will be fine. lol :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Davo J (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice shop and well laid out.

Dave


----------

